# Want to study in Pakistan



## Da_DoN (Jun 26, 2007)

Salam to everybody,

I'm 24 years and from Oslo, Norway. I'm studying medicine in Poland. I'm in my 2. year now. I want to transfer to pakistan. I want all the information I need. Wich schools have the international standards, have low fees etc.? Wich med. school do you think fits for a international student. 

And are there anyone here from Europe who study medicine in Pakistan? Please tell me wich school you study, and your experiences.

Regards.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Da_DoN said:


> Salam to everybody,
> 
> I'm 24 years and from Oslo, Norway. I'm studying medicine in Poland. I'm in my 2. year now. I want to transfer to pakistan. I want all the information I need. Wich schools have the international standards, have low fees etc.? Wich med. school do you think fits for a international student.
> 
> ...


why do u wish 2 do this, if u dont mind me asking? do u have future plans of settling in pakistan etc? family etc?


----------



## Da_DoN (Jun 26, 2007)

Salam,

Thanks Awaise Ali for answering. The reason for why I ask is that my family is planning to settle in Pakistan. 

Isnt there anyone who can answer to my previous post. Please guys I need information about transfering to a medical school in pakistan!


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

oo hey da don man i dont think anyone really knows about transfering..but i do know that they look at your high school grades when they are accepting students...even if they did like 2 years after hs..but in ur situation i am not quite aware of the transfer thing...try asking rehan if you can..he knows alot..he can probably help u alot...

peace


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

"Messaging Rehan" isn't the solution we want our users to jump to right off the bat.

If you search the forum thoroughly enough, you'll find that all of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## Da_DoN (Jun 26, 2007)

Salam MastahRiz,

I did search through the forum, but didn't find anything. Can you please give me the info regarding transfer or give me the links of the thread about the topic.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Da_DoN said:


> Salam MastahRiz,
> 
> I did search through the forum, but didn't find anything. Can you please give me the info regarding transfer or give me the links of the thread about the topic.


i dont think u can transfer, but i m not sure man. the reason why i dont think u can transfer is that the european MD is 6 yrs long with a first yr full of basic stuff like biophysics n chemistry etc. in pakistan, the first yr goes straight into the deep stuff. anatomy, usually uppr n lower limb n thorax or abdomen. thats why its only 5 yrs long. plus they have pak studies n islamiat, which u need 2 pass one off in the five yrs. i think that european doctors need to pass a pmdc exam before getting a pakistani licence as well. 

so i think it will be difficult but i think that u might b able 2 do it if u research it.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Da Don,

There isn't a whole lot of information available regarding transferring into a Pakistani medical college from outside of Pakistan. They refer to it as "Advanced Placement Migration" or just "Migration" and usually the best way to find out the policy on something like this is to contact every school directly and see if they would be willing to allow a permanent transfer. 

You probably will have much better luck with private colleges than you will with government colleges so I would recommend contacting them first.

Is there a specific city you have a preference for?


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Da_DoN said:


> Salam to everybody,
> 
> I'm 24 years and from Oslo, Norway. I'm studying medicine in Poland. I'm in my 2. year now. I want to transfer to pakistan. I want all the information I need. Wich schools have the international standards, have low fees etc.? Wich med. school do you think fits for a international student.
> 
> ...


best thing to do in my opinion, complete your european MD bcoz it carries more prestige than a pakistani degree, even better than aga khan or ke. hands down. the east is inferior to the west, in anything u do, because ultimately your boss will be a westerner. the whole world market is set by them. who owns nestle, glaxosmithkline, coca cola, lever brothers, heinze, virginnia tabacco, the list is endless. even musharaff's bones shake when he answers a call from the white house. and hes the top dog in pakistan. the boss. whats a minor doctor? 

after graduating u can work in all europe without the headache of doing a plab test. plus in europe the pay is better. in pakistan u wont survive as a simple mbbs, people are very qualified up there but pay is a joke. thats why they leave their family behind and run 2 the usa. (anything for money, even a pimp gains honour after making a few crores!)but thats after smakking the usmle (another big headache!).


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Da_DoN said:


> Salam to everybody,
> 
> I'm 24 years and from Oslo, Norway. I'm studying medicine in Poland. I'm in my 2. year now. I want to transfer to pakistan. I want all the information I need. Wich schools have the international standards, have low fees etc.? Wich med. school do you think fits for a international student.
> 
> ...


As far as i'm aware transferring is very hard, especially to the government medical schools. They put a lot of Road blocks in your way if you are trying to transfer...

Private schools may be different...

But as far as i'm aware transfer from Europe to Pak medical schools is tough.


----------

